# click noise when shifting from 1st to 2nd after starting the car.



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

That could be the ABS/Stabilitrac selftest. I have an automatic so I can't speak for the shifter movement situation but I know on my car this click/buzz/electronic noise can be felt in the brake pedal (because it does come from that area). The selftest happens after a certain speed (I'm thinking 5 mph or so). Pay attention next time if it happens at the same speed every time. And yes, it only happens just after first starting the car and moving past that speed point.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ABS self-test. Try accelerating hard in 1st and popping it out of gear before 10 mph. Guarantee you'll hear it by itself, no shifting needed.

The shifter will slightly move when letting off the gas due to the transmission/engine rocking slightly in their mounts. It's normal.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> allright so my 2012 eco has 18k miles on it and ive noticed that ever since i picked up the car from the dealership brand new about the time i shift from 1st to 2nd i hear like a click noise coming from near my pedals and then right after that noise i hear another click noise somewhere near and inside my steering collum. now this only happens once and its always only after i just started my car. also my gear shift will slightly move while in gear when i accelerate or take my foot off the gas padel. just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this.




CruzeEcoBlueTopaz,
I would also have to agree that it sounds like you are hearing the ABS Self Check. When the engine is started and the vehicle begins to drive away, ABS checks itself. A momentary motor or clicking noise might be heard while this test is going on, and it might even be noticed that the brake pedal moves a little. This is normal. If you do not feel that this is the sound that you are hearing I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealership and have them look into this for you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a question about this, my friend is noticing the a noise on a 2012 Eco between 1st and 2nd but the odd thing is this noise only seems noticeable some of the time after starting the car. If the car is left off for two or more and started a noise is usually heard between 1st and 2nd, but if the car is only off for a short time (less than an hour or two) the noise is not noticed even if being listened for after startup and moving between 1st/2nd.


----------

